# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Endlers Livebearers

## CM Media

I got 4 pairs from Hawaii. The parcel took almost 3 weeks before reaching me. To my suprise, all the fishes are still alive. But after 3 days, I lost 2 males.

Today when I was feeding the fish after 1 week of my In-Camp Training, I saw 4 fry swimming among the plants happily.  :Laughing:  I was so happy to spawn them and thus posted it here to sharte my joy with fellow hobbyists here.  :Cool:  

Sorry I don't have the camera with me thus could not post any shots for the time being.

----------


## froo

Im happy with You.

These little livebearer small, colorful ans natural.
Im keeping the origimal one and a golden strain.

Do anyone of You know if they (still) are a own species or just a form of Poecilia reticulata (guppy)?

How will it be in text?
Poecilia sp. "Endler´s"
Poecilia sp. aff. reticulata "Endler´s guppy"
Poecilia endleri

or just Poecilia reticulata (Endler´s wildform)

/Pär Jansson

----------


## TyroneGenade

> Poecilia endleri


DO NOT use this term. They have not been formally described and by using this name without a proper description it becomes an invalid name and cannot be used again effectively robbing John Endler of his fish.

That aside, I think P. sp. "Endler" would do.

We have some here in the lab and they are dropping fry like there is no tomorrow. I'm told we can get 1-2 per male Endler (while we can't get 50c for a male show guppy thants to you guys in Singapore!).

tt4n

----------


## budak

And without formal description, a fish cannot get legal protection. It may be the rarest species in the world, but it and its habitat will not be able to get "endangered" or "vulnerable" status.

----------


## hwchoy

> And without formal description, a fish cannot get legal protection. It may be the rarest species in the world, but it and its habitat will not be able to get "endangered" or "vulnerable" status.


I thought the original habitat is already gone, plus they're not found in too many places.

----------


## Robert

Hi,
there is a population of pure Endlers in Uruguay. Here is the link: http://www.bouzada.d2g.com/Articulo....14%20&Indice=1 . I also heard that there should be another biotop of Endlers in Venezuela, not only la laguna de los platos. I don't know anymore where I read it but I'll try to find it again.

regards

Robert

PS I hope you can read Spanish because you'll need it to understand the text from my link. If someone has some problems, then I'll try to translate the most important parts because Spanish is not such a big problem for me. iHasta luego!

----------


## hwchoy

Babelfish did a great job.  :Smile: 

http://babel.altavista.com/translate.dyn

----------


## RonWill

Robert, thanks for the URL. It looks somewhat different from those we received from Nonn (pics are in StormHawk's Gallery album)

The link was translated decently, I think, also with *Google's* Language tool.

----------

